# Dave Ramsey speaks on Coronavirus



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Mar 16, 2020)

There is no comparison between COVID-19 and the Y2K brouhaha 20 yrs ago. None whatsoever.


----------

